# Our beginner equipment



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

My daughter and I are getting started into the world of photography. 

for many reasons, we chose to start with film first, and move into digital after we grasp the mechanics of the camera settings, and understand composition etc...

the most expensive digital isn't going to make either of us "photographers"


i chose to go with canon eos line, simply because i saw that lenses and flashes can be transferred between the film and digital lines.. so, when we are ready to swap to digital, it wont be such a hit to the wallet to get digital bodies.

i know that the lenses we have are not GREAT .... but again.... a great lens or a cheap lens, makes no difference when you don't know what to do with it anyway.

so anyway... the gear we bought:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

> i chose to go with canon eos line, simply because i saw that lenses and flashes can be transferred between the film and digital lines


The same is true of Nikon.  Actually, Nikon compatibility goes back much longer than Canon.
Sony bought out the photography division of Minolta, so a lot of the Minolta gear is compatible with current Sony DSLRs.

Are you trying to attach a photo of your gear?  I don't see anything.


----------



## naptime (Dec 7, 2011)

sorry. It was going in my next post and then I got tied up on the phone  


I went with canon eos also, because the pricing seemed more affordable in both the film and digital side.


bought, for both of us:


canon eos rebel 2000

one has a canon 28-80 lens
one has a canon 35-80 lens
also have a quantaray 70-300 lens 

vivitar 550fd hot shoe flashes

uv and cpl filters for all lenses. Also tulip hoods for all three. 

rs630 cable release for both

vivitar tripods 

and equipment on order for processing at home


----------



## user3977 (Dec 8, 2011)

i have the quantaray lens, while its a cheap lens made for ritz camera it has lasted me about 7 years it has been great. i am starting to now have issues with the aperture working right and sadly it will cost more to get it cleaned and back to new than it cost me new.


----------

